

Ingredients in the Search for Happiness - wallflower
http://www.bravenewtraveler.com/2009/07/27/5-key-ingredients-in-the-search-for-happiness/

======
mburney
Unless you are using it toward creating some kind of masterpiece work of art,
introspection is highly overrated. I used to spend a lot of my time
introspecting and while it is good once in awhile, too much of it will just
make you stuck in your head and unable to enjoy yourself in social situations.
I find meditation to be a lot more effective.

~~~
Radix
What is the difference?

I disagree, I don't know many people who appear to introspect at all. I read
that and think that your concept of meditation and my concept of introspection
are probably more similar than our ideas of meditation.

[edit: Honest question I am pointing out that the parent might not disagree
with those who tout introspection, as they may share semantics for different
words.]

~~~
mburney
I mostly agree with roqetman's definition and I will add that my definition of
introspection extends to the analysis of one's self in general. Analyzing
oneself is often fraught with self-deception as we can only analyze ourselves
using categories that are limited to our finite experience. This doesn't mean
it is waste of time, but it carries the danger of us deducing way too many
ungrounded truths about ourselves.

Meditation on the other hand I view as a letting go of this kind of analysis.

~~~
Radix
Thanks, my concept of introspection borders on meditation. Looking at an idea
detached to see it as it is. Then feeding that back into my thoughts on what
is good or bad, or whatever may be troubling me. Though I admit, I have taken
it too far in the circular non-direction before breaking out before. But
that's what I used to enjoy about introspection. Once you found a circle in
your reasoning it gives you an opportunity to step out and examine what is
causing you to reason in circles. Thus allowing you to glimpse the
restrictions of your categories. Thanks for pointing out the danger of
categorizing within our experiences. That is a much more pressing fault to me.

(I knew the definitions in theory, but I questioned them in practice; I don't
meditate.)

[edit: You know, after watching the TED speech on success, and a bit of
introspection, I see where you are coming from. Introspection has pulled me
out of a depression, but it has also contributed to my high difficulty
relating to other people. I guess I just reacted to the phrase "'highly'
overrated". Which just reinforces my thought that most non-measurable
disagreements between people are a failure to communicate effectively.]

~~~
mburney
You make some good points. Before I started doing meditation, I often
practiced the kind of introspection you are describing. I still do sometimes,
but not as much as before. I find that it really does help in gaining a sense
of self and it is also empowering, so I can relate to how it pulled you out of
depression. But as you mentioned, it can make a person way too analytical
about everything and therefore hard to relate to others.

I think it is very good for creating works of art or hacking but for me it
hinders being able to just relax and "feel the vibe" especially in social
settings. Meditation, I find, creates for me the much needed balance.

Nice to have a normal discussion on here as opposed to the flamefests all over
the web, HN is very cool!

------
mattmichielsen
I thought there were only 4 ingredients to happiness: Water, barley, hops, and
yeast.

~~~
naish
Two if you are a whisky aficionado: Water and malted barley.

~~~
shpxnvz
Unless you want to drink sweet sludge, you better make sure there is some
yeast involved as well. ;-)

------
lainca
Happiness comes from you having an interesting life. I recommend reading the
"The Seven Habits of Highly Effective People" to find more about it.

------
onreact-com
The more things you get the less happy you are, they are like a burden you
carry with you, or rather stay home as carrying them would be too heavy. When
I was in college I got my first laptop. Before I could leave my room door and
windows open all day, after that I had to watch things closely. Instead of
socializing I "was online".

"Every thing you own, owns you" to cite Tyler Durden.

~~~
yalurker
"The things you own, end up owning you" is the actual quote. I agree that
there is a lot of truth to the notion. The more you own, the less mobile you
are.

